
Wired Magazine's Editor Serves Up Nonsense on "Demise" of Scientific Method - nickb
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2008/07/wired-magazines.html
======
BRadmin
Cool article, but I wish they got the point at the beginning, instead of the
end:

"It's only possible to advance when you understand the whys behind the what
happened - how can you get to the moon armed only with the knowledge that
things don't go up? Just observing patterns and saying you're done is what
came BEFORE science."

